# Honey Pesto Viniagrette



## AllenOK (Mar 2, 2005)

This is one I make at work.

Honey Pesto Dressing
Yields:  1 qt

	This one is great for a grilled salmon salad.

¾ c + 4 t aji mirin (rice wine vinegar)
1 ¼ c olive oil
¾ c + 4 t honey
2 T + 2 t HOT water
¼ - 1/3 c pesto
½ c roasted pecans

	Mix together the aji mirin, olive oil, and the honey.  Mix this until it’s smooth, about 5 minutes.  Add the hot water and the pesto.  Mix this, again, about 5 minutes, or until smooth.  Add the roasted pecans and process until smooth.
	*NOTE:  This dressing is easily made with an immersion blender in a pitcher.


----------

